# Hello children wav?



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

lost some music files and I am looking for the wav or mp3 that goes hello children how nice of you to come visit us we have been expecting u.

If you could show me where to downlaod it or send it to me that would be grand.


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah, I downloaded that mp3 recently. Need to check my other computer for the file. I also saw that cd in the library yesterday too. I can check out the cd and burn the wav, but you'll have to wait until Monday night for the wav file.


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

I think you want this:
http://scarysounds.blogspot.com/2007/10/scary-sound-effects-nightmarish-noise.html
Track 9.

Let me know if you still want the wav file and I'll get it early next week.


----------

